# Tein springs



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

Has anyone tried the tein springs on there car yet? If so how do they ride.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i think they barely prototyped them and are hitting the market about now. check out www.sr20deforums.com and look around in the 200sx se-r forum. there should be a thread on it. i think theyre running for close to $1100. theyre the setup i want to run, cuz i think tien is the best-selling coilover brand in japan, and i think they come w/ the upper mounts, which gives you a lil bit more wheel travel


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

no I think he means just the springs. They have them out now. Im not sure if they have them for B14's though. The coilovers are suposed to be really nice.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah the springs are out and Ill be gettin them as soon as I get my car out the shop....

http://tein.com/

Its like a 2.4 in front and a 1.7 in back--Do a search and you'll find out sum more....


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

*2.4 front ???*



MP2050 said:


> *Yeah the springs are out and Ill be gettin them as soon as I get my car out the shop....
> 
> http://tein.com/
> 
> Its like a 2.4 in front and a 1.7 in back--Do a search and you'll find out sum more.... *


2.4 front and 1.2 back ??? NO THANKS... too harsh on my KYB's


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

the spring rate is 280f/168r so I think it'll hold up just fine....


----------



## Lucino200sx (Apr 30, 2002)

Personally I feel unless you have shorten struts or coilover setup, anything lowered more than 2" should be concerned only for show, not realistic for normally driving.

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php?S=854598421346850e818db41ccaedf935

just my $.02

Lucino


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, thats a big ass drop. i didnt even know they made springs tho...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

my friend of mine already had them put on his car and he says the handling is awesome, he has them paired with kyb agx tool


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

The ride is kinda bouncy for my taste, but works well with my stock struts. See the Group Buy thread for more info...

-Andrew-


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

RacinConcept said:


> *The ride is kinda bouncy for my taste, but works well with my stock struts. See the Group Buy thread for more info...
> 
> -Andrew- *


Did u not get new shocks cause TEIN said they would work better with the stock ones?


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

TEIN as well as other companies make the spring or coilover using the stock strut. Sometimes companies will use other struts like Ground Control makes coilovers for the B14 with Konis, KYB, and some others too.


----------

